# Finally got a bull!



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally landed a bull red from the beach ! Took me long enough ! I threw errrrrthang at today lol cut bait, sand fleas, and shrimp. Landed a 38" bull red on peeled shrimp.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice man! The first bull I caught was on peeled shrimp too. Not sure what it is but peeled shrimp outfishes non-peeled shrimp every time. My favorite bull red bait in the surf is cut mullet or crab.


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried cut cigar minnows but nada ! Can't find mullet.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations 
Did it feel like a tug boat?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh yeahhhhh she did lol I let the drag do must of the work. I just wanted to fight her for a few mins. Been a few weeks since I landed anything worth bragging about lol. She fought for 10-15 mins and drug me down the beach a few yards lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job brother.....they are little tanks fer sure!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Great catch

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice, Congrats! Which beach were you at today?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Navarre beach


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Another nice Navarre beach bull! Nice catch!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

GAjohn said:


> Nice man! The first bull I caught was on peeled shrimp too. Not sure what it is but peeled shrimp outfishes non-peeled shrimp every time. My favorite bull red bait in the surf is cut mullet or crab.


I've had luck with cut bluefish too.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats on getting one on the beach! I've had luck on peeled shrimp, cut mullet, and fleas lately. I usually pick up a fresh mullet from Joe Patti and cut it up. Check your local fish market for whole mullet. They are cheap and fresh.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

W69DY said:


> Finally landed a bull red from the beach ! Took me long enough ! I threw errrrrthang at today lol cut bait, sand fleas, and shrimp. Landed a 38" bull red on peeled shrimp.


Congrats !!! That will be the first of many to come ..


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice fish bro...
So I see from your PM my advice paid off...
Now that is awesome! Fisherman helping fisherman.
The greatest gift any angler could ever give me is, the SHARING/PASSING of your knowledge. The day I stop learning is the day I stop fishing...
I tried to give you a quick but detailed run down on how to scope your spots and what to do...
What in the things that I suggested to you, did you find most helpful?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I fished two spots that day. The first spot was right off the main entrance to the beach. Fished it for about an hour. Surf was rough and it didn't look like there was a "break" in the sandbar to signify a channel or cut in the sandbar. So while sitting on the beach waiting I observed the surf for a few. I noticed to my left about 60-70 yards the water was a different color and the waves weren't breaking as much in that spot. Figured this was what Fish On was talking about. So I drug all my gear up and started fishing that spot. Within 30 mins a had huge bull hit my freshly peeled shrimp. Awesome times ! Thanks again FishOn!


----------

